# How long does it take to dechlorinate water?



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I treat my water with Prime to dechlorinate the water. So when is it safe to add the water to my tank without harming the beneficial bacteria in my tank?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

It works INSTANTLY! 

I add it to my new water as the water is going into my 1 gal. ice cream bucket (cleaned with hot water after the ice cream is gone, of course!). That way, it is mixed in nicely & no need to wait before adding it to the tank.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol my water bucket is a plastic cake cover!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> Lol my water bucket is a plastic cake cover!!


LOL!! What I love about the ice cream bucket is I know it is EXACTLY a gallon!!! :-D


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Instant but I always let my replacement water sit in gallon jugs 24/48 hours in advance to allow them to reach room temperature. Less temperature shock this way. Our tank sits in a room that stays 80 in the winter.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Prime...Just like the name says...Gotta Love It. Here is something interesting...check your PH straight from the tap and then check it again after it has remained in your container for 24 hours. Not only are you getting the water to room temperature but your PH could change and/or level out. This information is not so much for Bettas but is interesting; As, I have maintained a Cichlid tank in the past.


----------

